# Assassin snails



## gypsydancer (Feb 10, 2012)

Has anyone had an occasion to use assassin snails? And how well did they work?. The snails in my 55 are driving me nuts.
Namaste,
Gypsy


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They work pretty good, but it will take many and takes awhile. I have 19 in a 20 long and they haven't gotten all of them yet


----------



## thriftygranny (Sep 3, 2012)

shortly after setting up my tank I purchased driftwood from LPS. It didn't take long for me to see the beginning of small snails in my tank. I got 3 assassin snails and now 3 weeks later.... not a snail in sight!

I saw 2 of the assissin's "making whoopie" this morning. Maybe I'll have more assassins soon?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I too am having a snail issue and am looking around LFS for some, does anyone know if they can go in a cherry shrimp tank or would they eat my shrimp too?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Usually as long as there is snails in there they won't bother the shrimp. But once the snails are gone you will need to feed the assassins blood worms and such.

Best place to find assassins is either on forums and on aquabid and ebay.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Assasins work well. I got 3 for my 10 gallon and it took a month or so, but all my pest snails started disappearing. Now they are in a 29 gallon and I definetly need some more pest snails and/or bloodworms like susan said.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I also use assassins and 3 of them in my 25 gal did the job. They also started breeding and I've moved a few to other tanks. I'm not sure what they are eating in my tanks but I only feed the fish. They get primarily flake food, with dried blood worms or frozen brine shrimp maybe once a week.


----------



## gypsydancer (Feb 10, 2012)

Do the assassin snail kill the adults as well as the hatchings?
Namaste,
Gypsy


----------



## Knotyoureality (Sep 4, 2012)

gypsydancer said:


> Do the assassin snail kill the adults as well as the hatchings?
> Namaste,
> Gypsy


If they're visible, they're eaten. My assassin (1x, 2.5g tank) has, after a couple weeks work, cleaned out pretty much all the larger snails and now the last hatching of little pinheads are starting to get cleared out--helped along by my squishing any that climb high enough on the walls to easily reach; the shrimp nosh on 'em happily once the shell is broken. 

Given that assassins will themselves breed, I decided to go with just the one and continue manually removing the larger snails I see. Those go into a planted vase set up specifically for pond and ramshorn snails; they're useful in small numbers in my planted vases and an easy food source for my rams, black neon tetras and various shrimp. Good trade item too with those folks who need something to feed all their hungry assassin colonies.


----------

